# Smelly Monkey



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Schoolboy toilet humour again. :lol: Cross the street if you are of a sensitive or sanctimonious disposition.

Otherwise click   *>>here<<*   and cringe!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Schoolboy toilet humour again. :lol: Cross the street if you are of a sensitive or sanctimonious disposition.


That's utterly disgusting. Until today, my granny had no idea a monkey had a bum, and now she's inconsolable. She keeps watching it, but it doesn't get better for her.

What picture did you see when you watched this video?

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Schoolboy toilet humour again. :lol: Cross the street if you are of a sensitive or sanctimonious disposition.
> ...


I don't think monkeys do have bums Dougie, but don't spoil it for your granny. If she watches it often enough the shock and horror will wear off I expect.

I didn't watch it myself. I get no pleasure from such infantile so-called humour. My wife posted it while I was having a pee.


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd like to know what you put in the search engine to find it. 8O 
Or perhaps not.
Very funny.  
Regards Patman


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

patman said:


> I'd like to know what you put in the search engine to find it. 8O


*I'd* like to know how come he's got so much time on his hands that he can put stuff like this into a search engine. 8O

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Who needs a search engine?


----------

